# Takeshi´s Castle - As "Super Mario" gets real...



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello. 

_*THAT was great fun.Like a Videogame LIVE and REAL.*_


----------



## Issac (Jun 29, 2019)

Takeshi Kitano really is a cool dude... What hasn't he done?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2019)

For anyone in America you will know Takeshi´s Castle as MXC but you guys got a severely edited version of the show that cut out all the best bits and in doing so the show lost its sheer insanity.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> For anyone in America you will know Takeshi´s Castle as MXC but you guys got a severely edited version of the show that cut out all the best bits and in doing so the show lost its sheer insanity.



Absolute right,Amanda.

Only the Episodes that aired from 1986 to 1989 are the "real" one.
I have seen this "complete" episodes very late back in 1999.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Absolute right,Amanda.
> 
> Only the Episodes that aired from 1986 to 1989 are the "real" one.
> I have seen this "complete" episodes very late back in 1999.


I still have nightmares about Animal that dude always scared me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I still have nightmares about Animal that dude always scared me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171734






Two of my favorit ones:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Two of my favorit ones:
> 
> View attachment 171735


The Rainbow Warriors were awesome.


----------



## anton123 (Jun 30, 2019)

Loved Takeshi's Castle a long time ago but it was only recently that I managed to see the original Japanese telecast.  It's so much better than the localized versions.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

anton123 said:


> Loved Takeshi's Castle a long time ago but it was only recently that I managed to see the original Japanese telecast.  It's so much better than the localized versions.



Yes thats true.In german the episodes (on channel DSF) where near complete with the exception of the interviews with the retired contestants where cut out.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 30, 2019)

I love this show forever! Also including Ninja Warrior (Sasuke).


----------

